# My 5 year old Jack Russell is in need of a loving home



## Jess82 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello everyone, I hope you can help. I know rescue centres can be quite good, but I would be happier if I could find myself someone that would be happy to give my dog a nice home. There is a few reasons why I can't look after him anymore, mainly because I will have to move tenancy and where I live there isn't private residentials that allow pets! been looking to all state agents etc and no one allows pets sometimes even children! Also I am from abroad and I am required now due to personal reasons to travel often and it is very hard to find people that would dogsit that often. I love my dog but also my life was very different when I had him for as I was settled down with a quiet life and that has changed and for as much as it will sadden me, i know my dog will be happier with someone that can offer him more time and that doesnt have to leave him to others when required. If someone would be interested I'd happily send details of my dog's personality, pics, etc. Hope we can find a nice suitable person/family to give him a loving home.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

There is probably a breed rescue which would be a better option. Breed rescues usually foster dogs out while they are waiting for a permanent home, so they are in a home environment, and take more care to find the right person for the dog. It is a much better option than posting him on the internet, as you never know who you are likely to get.

Google Jack Russell Rescue and see what comes up.


----------



## Jess82 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok Thank you, I will look it up.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

This is a Jack Russell specific website which has a section featuring Jack Russell terriers in need of new homes. It might be of use?

Jack Russell Terrier Rescue UK - Jack Russell Terrier rescue dogs

We looked for a dog on here before we got our JRT x 
Naomi


----------



## Jess82 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks so much Naomi  if i cant look after my dog i want to find the best place for him, thanks again x


----------



## Fifi McK (Apr 13, 2012)

Good luck, hope you find a nice forever home for your pup


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

Is this dog still looking?


----------



## Jess82 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello, yes, he is  dog rescues seem to be full and i think is best to leave him in a foster home or adoptive home... a home basically instead of a kennel or somewhere else colder with no human love. Why, are you interested?
email me at [email protected] if you require details, pics etc


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry I live in Australia. Just replied to bump you to the front again. All I can do to help, but wasn't sure if he had got a home, as most people never let us know, if they get a home. Really sorry to get your hopes up. Would foster, if I could.


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Is your dog cat friendly? There is someone in dog chat looking for a jrt if i remember correctly. Might be worth contacting them?

ETA- rylee is their username.


----------



## Jess82 (Sep 5, 2012)

thank you househen
Hi Paula, unfortunately he isnt used to cats, so i dunno how he would react, and he also can be funny with other dogs, depends on the dog though! but sometimes other dogs are funny with him and he doesnt even seem bothered. strange eh? but thank you so much for trying and help. xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

If you can try him with friends cats, if he is good with them, it wll be easier to rehome him. Quiet/good means they can be in the same room together, loose, and not get excited. Don't lie, as they will just bring it back.


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Jess82 said:


> thank you househen
> Hi Paula, unfortunately he isnt used to cats, so i dunno how he would react, and he also can be funny with other dogs, depends on the dog though! but sometimes other dogs are funny with him and he doesnt even seem bothered. strange eh? but thank you so much for trying and help. xx


Thats a pity, worth a try. I hope u find a suitable home soon. Good luck.


----------



## Jess82 (Sep 5, 2012)

i'm afraid not  i took him round a lovely family's home last week and they had a cat, so just to try, and as soon as he saw the cat he started barking and wanted to chase...so... i guess that is a no - no. Shame, but thanks so much Paula x


----------



## emilyPL (Jul 19, 2012)

Is he good with other dogs?
How long he can stay at home alone?
Can you send me some of his pictures?
my e-mail is : [email protected]

I'll try to help.

Emily


----------



## BartleyBrood (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi is your dog child friendly i have a 3 yr old and a 6 month old im an experianced owner but unfortunatly i am unable to drive at the moment but would happily cover fuel should the dog be suitible =)


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

Bumping this


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

bumping this


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Could the OP please let us know if she still needs a home for her little dog. If not, this thread will be close at the end of today. Thank you.


----------

